# ID Please.



## Daniel G (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey all,

I cannot for life of me remember what this plant is called? It's the redish looking plant in the middle.

Sorry for the unclear pic, I just did some maintenance and there's water spots on the glass.

Thanks.
Cheers.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Kind of tough from that photo. Can you take another?


----------



## Daniel G (Jan 15, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> Kind of tough from that photo. Can you take another?


Hi, thanks for the reply. Yes I will clean the glass and take a few more now.

Cheers.


----------



## Daniel G (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok here is another:


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Alternanthera reineckii, I think.

About a 0.00001% chance of Ludwigia glandulosa.


----------

